# [Wet Thumb Forum]-How to cut and replant Amazon Sword????



## Peanut1181 (Feb 20, 2005)

I picked up some Amazon Swords today and they have some of the long sprouts with three or four places where new leaves are growing up that sprout. Nothing of a root structure hanging off it yet, but i dunno if they should or not? Anyway, how do I go about cutting these and replanting them? Do I cut at a couple different places along the sprout where the new group of leaves are developing? Any advice would be greatly appreciated. Thanks boys and girls.









Peanut1181


----------



## Roger Miller (Jun 19, 2004)

Let those long stalks stay there. The plantlets will gradually mature with the ones closest to the mother plant maturing first. Once some of the plantlets have matured enough to develop roots you can cut the stalk off the mother plant. After that I usually trim off and replant the 3-4 most mature plantlets and throw the rest away.


Roger Miller


----------



## Peanut1181 (Feb 20, 2005)

Thanks a lot for the help, and for responding so quickly. Is it ok to trim just the topmost part if it is growing too tall for the tank? I have glass tops on the tank and will have to cut it back eventually I think. Thanks again.

Peanut1181


----------



## Roger Miller (Jun 19, 2004)

Yes. You can trim the end off.

Roger Miller


----------



## imported_BSS (Apr 14, 2004)

Just so you can avoid a problem I had the first time, keep all the plantlets and the stem under water. If you don't, no roots will develop and the leaves that grow above the water won't adjust well once you plant them.

Brian.


----------



## Peanut1181 (Feb 20, 2005)

Thaks for the response Roger, and thanks for the tip Brian.

Peanut1181


----------

